# Old Sony Handycam Problem



## anish_sha (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Frenz 

I have a sony handycam which is bought some long time back.. i think its in 1998..it doesnt have a option to connect it to a pc.. the model is Sony Handycam DCR TRV310E...now i want it to connect it to pc such tht i can capture the video and burn in to CDs or DVDs, while going thru ebay i found a FIRMWIRE card which do this.. As i dont have much idea abt this... i want help from you guys,can this card do the work which i need and also abt the clarity factor....below im giving the link for the firmwire 

*cgi.ebay.in/PCI-FireWire-IEEE1394-...9793774QQihZ001QQcategoryZ51054QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

Its *FireWire* Card... not Firmwire 

anyway, Refer to ur Handy Cam manual whether it has IEEE 1394 support or not....

I dont thing those Older Models comes with this support...


----------



## sashijoseph (Aug 17, 2007)

Check if it has a DV port(I think it has).Get a firewire card and a firewire cable and use this excellent tool WinDV (*windv.mourek.cz/) to capture to your hard disc.


----------



## anish_sha (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks frenz for ur valuable suggestions


----------

